# Normale Temperaturen beim Ryzen 5 3600?



## DaeZ (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir seit neustem den Ryzen 5 3600 gekauft und ihn auf einem MSI B450 Tomahawk verbaut. Als Kühler nutze ich den Thermalright Macho rev B.
Ich habe natürlich einige Benchmarks gemacht um die CPU auf Stabilität und Temperaturen zu prüfen. Da bemerkte ich das die CPU bei Prime 95 Small FFT's
eine Temperatur von 80 Grad hat. Für das Auslesen der Daten habe ich hwinfo benutzt. Sind die Temperaturen normal oder muss ich eventuell die Lüftereinstellungen ändern?
Kann es sein das ich die Wärmeleitpaste falsch aufgetragen habe? Die CPU ist nämlich auch bei normalen Windows Betrieb ab und zu auf 60 Grad.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2019)

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit diesem PrimeTV, einfach mal normal laufen lassen und die Temperaturen aus Spiel die auch alle Kerne abverlangen beachten. Ein gutes Spiel ist Battlefield V. 

Bezüglich der Temperatur in Idle schau mal hier rein, da hatte ich bereits was dazu geschrieben.
Neuer Ryzen 3700X  Takt Probleme


----------



## BloodyAngel (12. Juli 2019)

4,1 GHz auf allen Kernen bei fixierten 1,3 Volt gekühlt von ner billigen 240er AIO von Coolermaster alá MasterLiquid Lite

Idle Minimum 33 Grad 

Last BFV 61 Grad 

Verbaut auf einem AsRock B350 Pro 4

Liebe Grüße

Bloody


----------



## Bariphone (12. Juli 2019)

Nucht wundern. Der 3000er wird sicher deutlich wärmer als die Vorgänger. Zum einen Sitzt die Platine sprich der CPU chip nicht mehr in der Mitte sonder in der Ecke des Packages. Und Die Kühler sind ja auf einen mittig verbsuten Die ausgelegt. Und durch die kleinen Strukturen entsteht natürlich ein regelrechter Hotspot. Solange die cpu nicht drosselt, alles gut


----------



## m33ow (6. September 2019)

Also ich habe eine Eisbaer 360 LT verbaut und meine CPU bewegt sich im idle bei ~30 grad, normaler windows office workload ca. 30-50 . Die temps springen halt sehr stark bzw steigen schnell an , was aber wie schon erwaehnt der Bauform der CPU geschuldet ist. Unter Last genehmt der kleine sich bei 4.2 ghz allcore (auto takt) bis hoch zu 60-65°c , in prime liegt die Temp bei 70-80°c , je nach anforderung des Tests.


----------



## Eiche (15. Oktober 2019)

BloodyAngel schrieb:


> 4,1 GHz auf allen Kernen bei fixierten 1,3 Volt gekühlt von ner billigen 240er AIO von Coolermaster alá MasterLiquid Lite
> 
> Idle Minimum 33 Grad
> 
> ...



Bei fixen Spannung takten die nicht höher sozusagen gedrosseln und Game vs Prime 95 ist nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## NanoWorld (27. April 2020)

Ich hab denselben CPU und Kühler, bei mir wird er bei BFV 90 bis 92 Grad warm was ich ziemlich viel finde. Verliert man eigentlich beim Undervolten seine Garantie?
Mein System: Rysen 5 3600, 32 GB RAM und eine GTX 1080


----------

